#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ما نقولش أيه إدتنا مصر.....

## جيهان محمد على

كثيراً ما نسمع شبابنا يسأل ساخطاً 
ماذا أعطتنا هذه البلد؟؟ما الذى قدمته لنا ؟؟
نحن مقهورين ... 
مسجونيين ... 
عاطلين ... 
منبوذين...
فقراء ... 
مرضى ... 
أين حقنا فى هذه البلد ؟؟؟!!!
لقد أخذه اللصوص ..
والوصوليين..
والإنتهازيين .. 
والمتملقين .. 
والمتسلقين ..
والبائعين لضمائرهم ...!!!
هذه البلد لم تعد لنا ..لقد صارت لغيرنا 
خيرها لهم ... 
نعمها وآلائها لأبنائهم ...
أما نحن فلا سبيل امامنا غير الهروب.... 
الهروب من هذا السجن الكبير ... الخانق ... 
الظالم المسمى (مصر)




من منا لم يستمع لهذه الصرخات والإعتراضات 
المحملة بكل معانى الالم واليأس
 وصدقونى إخوتى كان من الممكن 
ان اكون أنا نفسى واحدة من بين هؤلاء 
الصارخين اليائسين الفاقدين لكل أمل
 لولا أننى قرأت فى تاريخ هذه البلد وعرفت ... 



عرفت أن هذا التراب مروى حقاً وبلا أى مبالغة بدماء طاهرة
 دماء رجال ونساء وشيوخ وحتى أطفال دافعوا عن هذا الوطن 
دافعوا عنه وبذلوا فى سبيله الغالى والرخيص فى سبيل حريته وسلامته .. 
هؤلاء البشر الذين لم يكونوا يملكوا من حطام الدنيا شئ 
غير بيوت متهالكة وأرض يزرعوها ويقتاتوا من خيرها 
من منهم سأل نفسه ماذا أعطتنى هذه البلد إنه فى الواقع لم يأخذ شئ.... 
لأنه لا يملك شئ لايملك غير حب غريزى.. نقى ..مخلص لهذا الوطن
 لم يتردد لحظة فى بذل حياته فدائاً له 
لم يسأل نفسه ماذا أعطتنى هذه البلد حتى أعطيها 
 وربما لو كان سأل نفسه هذا السؤال الأنانى
 لما كان فعل شئ ولا قدم شئ لمصر ولا كانت مصر أصلاً ... 
إنهم حافظوا لنا عليها  ومن أجلنا ماتوا هم لنحيا نحن 
فهل سألنا أنفسنا ماذا قدمنا لهم وفاءاً لدينهم علينا
 بل ماذا قدمنا لها وفاءاً لحق أبنائنا علينا
إلى متى سنرفل فى ثوب الأنانية وننسى حقوق هذه البلد علينا ...



دعونا نسأل 

ماذا قدمت مصر لنا ماذا اعطتنا ؟؟؟

 ونسأل أيضاً ما الذى أعطيناه نحن لمصر؟؟؟ 

ونسأل كذلك ما الذى نأمله من مصر ؟؟؟

 دعونا إخوتى نسأل هذه الأسئلة ولا يحكم فينا غير ضميرنا
 وحبنا الصادق لهذا البلد

مصــــــــــــر

----------


## نور الحق

*تحضرنى رواية سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه 
عندما قرأت الموضوع
وفى اخر هذه الرواية قال للاب لقد عققته قبل ان يعققك 
وهذا حدث بين اب وولده وماادراكى ماعلاقة الاب والابن 
الوطن الذى لايُعِطى لايُعَطى
لا تطلبين المستحيل من شباب تم طمس هويته 
تم قتل آماله 
تم تسقيع ارضه 
تم بيع ممتلكاته 
تم تصدير غازه الى ألد اعدائه لكى يقتله 
تطلبين المستحيل  *

----------


## احمد كمال عبدو

الوطنية اصبحت مرض وداء يريد 
الكثير من الناس التخلص منه ,
اذا لم يعطي الوطن شيئا فيكفي انه
وطن 
فهل يختار الانسان ان يعيش 
شاردا ضائعا بلا وطن , اعتقد 
ان هناك بشرا اختاروا هذا وخرجوا
من وطنهم في الزمان القديم وانتشروا
في انحاء المعمورة  متخطيين الحدود
والسدود وهؤلاء هم الغجر الذين يعيشون
بدون وطن او هوية غير انهم اختاروا
ان يكون العالم كله وطن لهم , فهل 
اخطأ الغجر ,ام كانوا اصحاب فكرة 
جديدة ,وهم الان منبوذون 
ومضطهدون في مختلف البلدان
والاوطان .
لكن قبل الحديث عن الوطن والوطنية
لابد من تعريف معنى الوطن والوطنية 
واسباب حب المرء لوطنه والتعلق به
فالوطنية ليست شيئا مسلما به بل هو 
من اكثر الاشياء التي تحتاج الان الى 
اعادة التعرييف والتقييم حتى  يتكون
رأي وفكرة واضحة تجاهها.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بداية أحب أن أتوجه بالشكر لأخى  الأستاذ اسكندرانى على تعاونه معى
الجميل فى إخراج هذا الموضوع وفى تنسيقه أيضاً كما أشكره 
على نصائحه الغالية والتى سأسعى بكل جهدى للأخذ بها ووضعها موضع التنفيذ فله منى كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تطلبين المستحيل


ما رأيك يا أخى لو بحثنا عن هذا المستحيل وحققناه...؟؟؟؟
دعنا يا أخى لا ننظر إلى كامل الصورة فهى (وأعترف ) شديدة القتامة  ... دعنا نبحث عن النقاط البيضاء داخل هذه الصورة ...!!!ما الضير يا أخى لو بحثنا عن المستحيل  ما رأيك لو نظرنا داخل أنفسنا نحن بمعنى( أنا )و(أنت )وسأسلك أنت شخصياً سؤالاً مباشراً وبعده نستطيع تكملة النقاش وأرجوك أريد إجابة مباشرة وصريحة 

هل مازالت تحب هذا الوطن (مصر) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فى إنتظار إجابتك

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الوطنية اصبحت مرض وداء يريد 
> الكثير من الناس التخلص منه


وهذا هو تحديداً ما دعانى لكتابة هذا الموضوع يا أخى العزيز




> اذا لم يعطي الوطن شيئا فيكفي انه
> وطن


كم هى رائعة هذه الجملة ... :y: 

إن الوطن هو أشبه بالأب أو الام لا نستطيع تغييرهما حتى وإن كانوا أسوأ البشر كل ما نستطيع فعله هو محاولة التقويم والإصلاح 
وإن لم نفعل نحن ذلك من غيرنا سيفعل...؟؟؟!!!!




> لكن قبل الحديث عن الوطن والوطنية
> لابد من تعريف معنى الوطن والوطنية 
> واسباب حب المرء لوطنه والتعلق به
> فالوطنية ليست شيئا مسلما به بل هو 
> من اكثر الاشياء التي تحتاج الان الى 
> اعادة التعرييف والتقييم حتى يتكون
> رأي وفكرة واضحة تجاهها


وأنا فى إنتظار تعريفك أنت شخصياً يا أخى لمعنى الوطن والوطنية ولنكمل نقاشنا بعدها عن حقوقنا فى هذا الوطن وحقوق هذا الوطن علينا
كل الشكر أخى لمداخلتك الثرية

 :4:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

موضوع هام جدا ما نراه هنا على هذه الصفحات

هام فى مضمونه .. وهام بشكل أكبر فى توقيته

فها نحن نرى ما يحدث حولنا من تضيع لثروات هذه البلد
تفريط فى جهد وعرق بل ودماء من نتحدث عنهم ،
 الذين ضحوا من أجل هذا الوطن ..

تفريط فى كل قيمه جميله .. وتفريط فى تاريخ أمه
وهو أكبر من التفريط المادى لثروات هذا الشعب

ولكن قبل الخوض فى الرد على تساؤلات يحتار معها العقل

دعونا نسأل سؤالا هاماً يفتح الباب للرد على تساؤلاتنا

هل الوطن هو أفراد ؟؟؟
أم هو ارض وتاريخ حضارة ؟؟؟

هل يمكن ان يختزل الوطن فى مجموعة من الاشخاص
يتحكمون فى مصائر باقى أفراد الشعب ؟

فان ابلى هؤلاء الافراد بلاء حسناً تتحول مشاعرنا لحب الوطن
والتغنى به ، وان اخفقوا تتحول مشاعر الحب لمشاعر كره


فنحن اذا نظرنا الى تاريخنا عبر العصور، لوجدنا صورا لحب الوطن
رغم ما كانت تعانيه البلاد من ويلات ممن يحكمونها
ولكن ....

تبقى المشاعر الانسانية - والتى لا يمكن اهمالها - 
تجاه مايحدث لارض هذا الوطن


حب الوطن يا ساده أكبر من أن  يختزل فى أفراد .. ولأفراد

اختنا الكريمة .. جيهان محمد على
كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الحيوى
وكل الامتنان لجميع الاخوة المتناقشين

خالص مودتى ... وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## محمد طلعت

الله  أكبر يا بلادى ..

  مصر ......................... أسم زى السحر .. يرفرف على المكان .. ::h:: 

     مصر............................  أعطت وتعطى وسوف تعطى مادامت ومادام هناك شرفاء يحبونها ويضحون من أجلها ..

             فليكن ما يكون .. اغتراب .. اعتقال .. مهانه .. ألم .. فى حب مصر يهون ..

                          تحياتى .. وقلبى مع قلبك و مع قلوب كل عاشقين مصر الحبيبة .. ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: .

----------


## نور الحق

*هل نحب هذا الوطن نعم نحبه 
ولكن هل الوطن بيحبنا ؟
من زرع حصد ومن جد وجد 
الوطن ليس ارض نحبها ونتمنى عشقها 
الوطن ليس جغرافيا محدود المعالم 
اختلف معنى وتعريف الوطن الوطن اصبح ليس له تعريف 
 { قالوا ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها}[النساء:97]. 
طلب الرزق والعفاف ودرء الاذى اقامة دين 
التربة الصالحة لاقامة وطن اى كان هذا الوطن فى الجغرافيا 
عندما يفقد الوطن احد هذه المقومات يُستبدل سواء كان هذا الاستبدال بكفاح فى المحل الجغرافى او انتقال الى ارض اخرى تستطيع ان تقيم فيه مااردت من حياة كريمة 
الارض جرداء لا مشاعر لها ولافكر 
مايجعلها صالحة لك فى العيش مايحيط بك من  افراد وما يجعلها غير صالحة لك فى العيش الافراد 
يختلف صلاح العيش  من فرد الى اخر 
هناك من يعتقد ان صلاح العيش له هو رزقه ينطبق اكثر مع الشباب 
ومن يعتقد انه هو دينه مع توافر باقى المقومات الصالحة للعيش 
ومن يعتقد انه آمانه فى العيش وكرامته 
ومن يلتزق اكثر بالموقع الجغرافى ووطنه حدوده 
ومن يحمل عقله علم لا يستطيع وطنه الاصلى ان يحمله فينتقل الى وطن اكثر معرفة يستطيع ان يحمله 
من فينا كل هؤلاء ؟   *

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أما نحن فلا سبيل امامنا غير الهروب.... 
> الهروب من هذا السجن الكبير ... الخانق ... 
> الظالم المسمى (مصر)


*عزيزتى جيهان*
*يا من تحبى وطنك مصر*
*عذرا عزيزتى لقد خانهم التعبير وينقصهم الفهم من قالوا:*



> أما نحن فلا سبيل امامنا غير الهروب.... 
> الهروب من هذا السجن الكبير ... الخانق ... 
> الظالم المسمى (مصر)


*مصر هى الأرض هى الجغرافيا هى التاريخ هى الحضارات السابقة هى الهواء الذى نستنشقه هى النيل هى شواطئ الأبيض والأحمر*
*فلا يصح أبدا أن يقال مثل هذا القول و الذى يدل على جهل من يقوله: هذا السجن الكبير ... الخانق ... الظالم المسمى (مصر) و الصحيح (بدون أى خوف) قول التالى:*

*حكام "مصر" الظالمين الذين حولوها إلى هذا السجن الكبير ... الخانق ...الظالم*  
 

*العقل يقول هذه خريطة مصر*
*أما القلب فيقول مصر"أمى"*
*وكمان "أم الدنيا"*
*ومن يجهلون يقولون* 
*"مصر"* 
*سجن كبير وظالم وخانق*

*أرض الله واسعة*
*"مصر" مكان*
*"مصر" زمان*
*"مصر" مفعول بها* 
*و* 
*"مصر" ليست بفاعل*

*مصر لا تعطى أى شئ*
*العاطى والرزاق هو الله سبحانه وتعالى*
*الله وهبها الثروات المعدنية*
*الله وهبها النيل*
*الله وهبها الأحمر والأبيض*
*العقل يقول هكذا*
*أنما القلب*
*سيقول مصر هى أمى*
*الله منحنا هذه الأرض*
*المسماة مصر*

*وقال عنها*
*فى القرآن الكريم*

*وللحديث بقية إن كان فى العمر بقية.....*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

تعالوا معى نغوص فى مجاهل الضمير لنبحث سويا هل الضمير هو الحل لمشاكل مصر المستعصية





> *الضمير*
> 
> *كتير قوى بسأل نفسى هو أيه الضمير ده هو الضمير ده حاجة موجودة جوه كل الناس ولا ده بقى حاجة نادرة مش موجودة للأسف فيه ناس فعلا ما عندهاش ضمير وفيه ناس عندها*
> *بس الأول هو ايه تعريف الضمير هو فيه تعريف محدد له ولا تعريفه نسبى بيختلف من شخص لشخص ومن بلد لبلد على حسب العادات والتقاليد* 
> *الضمير من وجهه نظرى هو الصوت اللى دايما بيناديك الصوت اللى بيكون طالع من جواك ويقول لك ما تعملش كده وأعمل كده وهو كمان اللى بعد تصرفات كتيرة منك بيقول لك ماكانش لازم تعمل كده أنت غلطت أو يقول لك لية ما عملتش أكتر من كده فى الموقف ده كان ممكن تكون أحسن وهو الحاجة اللى دايما بتأنبك على كل شىء بتعمله هو الرقيب على كل تصرفاتك* 
> *وأعتقد أنه فيه تعريفات كتيرة للضمير على حسب مفهوم كل واحد له* 
> *ولكن هل فعلا فى زمنا ده بقى فيه ضمير ولا خلاص راح زى ما حاجات كتير راحت وهو الطبيعى يكون الواحد عنده ضمير ويحاسب نفسه ولا أيه أصل فيه ناس ما بتحاسبش نفسها خالص وسايبة نفسها كده*
> *هل فيه درجات للضمير يعنى ممكن يكون فيه حد عنده ضمير زيادة عن اللزوم* 
> *ضمير بيحاسبه على كل حاجة عملها سواء كانت صح أو غلط* 
> *أنا عارفة أن الواحد لازم يكون عنده ضمير لكن لما الحكايه تكون زيادة عن الحد بتكون فعلا مشكلة لما تلاقى ضميرك بيوجعك على كل حاجة صح أو غلط بتلاقى نفسك بتحاسب نفسك على كل حاجة صح أو غلط والمشكلة أنك ممكن بتعمل حاجات هيا مش غلط لكن بسبب ضميرك الصاحى قوى بتحس أنك مقصر ويفضل ضميرك يأنبك.....*



 
*(منقول)* 




> أتعرف ما هو الضمير ؟؟
> 
> إنها تلك الدمعة التي تترقرق في عين الرحيم كلما وقع نظره على منظر من مناظر البؤس ، أو مشهد من مشاهد الشقاء ! 
> 
> هو القلق الذي يساور قلب الكريم ... و يجعله لا يغمض عينيه للنوم ... كلما ذكر أنه رد سائلا محتاجا ، أو أساء الى ضعيف أساء الى ضعيف مسكين . 
> 
> هو الحمرة التي تلبس وجه الخجول خجلا من الطارق الذي لا يستطيع رده ، كما أنه لا يستطيع مد يد المعونه إليه . 
> 
> و هو الصرخه التي يصرخها الكريم في وجه من يحاول مساومته على خيانه وطنه أو مصافحه عدو ! 
> ...


منقول

*ونترككم قليلا مع ضمائركم وألقاكم غدا بإذن الله*

----------


## نور الحق

> أخى الفاضل .... نور الحق
> فى الواقع مفهومك للضمير أذهلنى 
> كيف يا أخى تُحيد دور الضمير هكذا فى حياتنا وعملنا وطريق إصلاحنا لبلدنا ....!!!
> كيف تصفه بأنه شماعة لكل ما هو سئ فى هذه البلد ... يا أخى نحن ندعو لعودة الضمير وليس للتخلى عن الضمير....
> وأنا متأكدة انك لست فى حاجة لشرحى عن ما هو الضمير ودوره الرائع فى حياة الإنسان إن أعطاه الفرصة وتركه يقوم بواجباته...
> نحن يا أخى لسنا مجموعة من الأنعام أو العبيد نقوم بعملنا فقط خوفاً من (العصا)  أو العقاب نحن بشرومواطنين فى هذا البلد لابد و أن نشعر بأهمية دورنا وعملنا فى هذا المجتمع حتى ننتج ...لابد أن يكون عملنا وإنجازنا نابعاً من قناعة شخصية وإيمان بأهمية وفاعلية ما نقوم به ...لابد أن نقوم بعملنا لا خوفاً من عقاب... ولكن حباً فى بلدنا ومجتمعنا النابع أصلاً من حبنا لأهالينا وأولادنا وأنفسنا أيضاً نحن لا نتقن عملنا خوفاً من عقاب أو رادع ولكن رغبة فى ثواب وخير سيعم بالتأكيد علينا وعلى أولادنا ... نحن نعمل لأنفسنا ولأولادنا ولبلدنا وليس لأحد آخر ....,,


*اخت جيهان 
تكرار الشئ بنفس المواصفات السابقة له فى اكثر من موقع 
من اكثر من مصدر هذا لايسمى انعدام ضمير 
استخفاف بالناس وبمصالحهم لانهم يعلمون مليون فى المائة انه لا يحاسبهم احد من الناس او اى جهة حكومية ولو تركنا كل واحد يفعل مايشاء بدون  رادع او عقاب سوف نجد فوضى كما نحن فى مصر فى فوضى تطبيق القانون او ردع المخالف بالجزاء المناسب سوء من الناس او الحكومة بالطرق الشرعية المنصوص عليها فى جميع انحاء العالم ولو كان يعلم العامل او المشرف على الفرن انه سوف يجد من الناس من يقف امامه بالمحاسبة وانه سوف يعاقب على فعلته ما اخرج لنا هذا الرغيف 
طبيعة الانسان انه ضعيف اذا ماوجد ما يركن اليه يركن ويبرطع انما اذا ما وجد محددات لعمله تلزمه واذا ماخرج عن هذه المحددات سوف يجد مالايسره سوف يلتزم والا ماكان الله تعالى شرع لنا ووضع حدود للمخالفين الضمير اختراع جديد اخترعته البشرية يختلف من انسان الى انسان وليس مقياس واحد او مازورة تقاس عليها الاعمال الضمير هو النفس البشرية وليس جهاز بداخل الانسان يقيس عليه اعماله 
ونفوس البشرية تختلف من الطيب الى الشرير الى مابينهما بدرجات مختلفة الى جهة الطيب او الى جهة الشرير مايسيطر على هذه النفس العقل البشرى الذى يعرف الله تعالى حق المعرفة ومع ذلك يستطيع ان ينكره او يكفره وبدرجات متفاوتة ايضا من يضع هذا العقل والنفس فى الطريق الصحيح الا بقانون او تشريع او حدود يمشى عليها اما خوفا او رجاءا 
من صنع ذلك الرغيف اما يعتقد فى نفسه انه يصنع احسن مايمكن وهذه نفسه التى تسول له ذلك ولا يجد فى ذلك غضاضة واما لا يجد محدد له يتبعه واما يستخف بالمستخدم لانه يعلم انه لن يفعل شئ له وهذا هو الارجح 
لو كان هناك قانون يتيح للمستخدم ان يقاضى الصانع على صنعته الرديئة وينص على جزاء رداع للصانع 
الذى خالف المواصفات ماكان خرج لنا هذا الرغيف وهى دى مصر  *

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

نداء عاجل
بحثت عن كلمة "الضمير"
فى القرآن الكريم
فلم أجدها
وإذا كانت هى كذلك
فلماذا نحن نكرر إستخدامها
هكذا عمال على بطال
بدون وعى
بل نشكر من يستخدمها
من يجد هذه الكلمة
"الضمير"
برجاء أن يراعى 
"ضميره"
والأفضل
 أن يراجع 
"نفسه"
ويسلمها لى على وجه السرعة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> العفو مقدما يادكتور جمال
> ولو سمحت لي صاحبة الموضوع أن أرد على الدكتور جمال لانه ذكر إسمي وطلب مني أمرا معينا
> 
> الامان الاجتماعي او الضمان الاجتماعي عبارة عن التأمينات الاجتماعية بس بمنظور حقيقي وليس تخيلي
> الرقم القومي لكل مواطن أمريكي أو حاصل على البطاقة الخضراء هو يعتبر ظله في المؤسسات الحكومية 
> وبمجرد أن تذكر رقمك في أي مؤسسة حكومية او غير حكومية يظهر مباشرة كل المعلومات التي تتخيلها ولا تتخيلها وصورة كاملة متكاملة عن تاريخك المالي والاقتصادي وطريقة صرفك وكذلك انتظامك في سداد الاقساط التأمينية المستحقة عليك للجهة المعنية 
> يجب العمل عدد معين من السنوات لكي تستحق مبلغا محترما من المعاش الشهري بخلاف بعض المصروفات الاخرى في حالة الوفاة مثلا كمصاريف الجنازة وخلافه 
> كل عام في شهر ابريل يتم ارسال صورة كاملة من المبالغ التي تم تحصيلها من الشخص مع بيان كامل لكل المستحقات التي يحصل عليها في حالة تقاعده أو في حالة اصابته بإعاقة يتم صرف اعانة اعاقة للشخص بعد اثبات اعاقته 
> ...


أختى العزيزة ....أوشا
حضورك يا عزيزتى ومشاركاتك أثرت الموضوع وأضافت له معلومات قيمة ورائعة ... كل الشكر لكى أختى العزيزة على حضورك وإضافاتك الرائعة كروعتك 
ودمتى أختى بكل الخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فاصل ترويحى*
*النتيجة حتى الآن بمناسبة بداية موسم كرة القدم المصرية*

*فريق وصل إلى كلمة "الضمير" يبحث فى معناها ويغوص فى أعماقها ويجول فى أغوارها!*

*و الفريق الآخر بقيادة صاحبة الموضوع (العزيزة جيهان) يلهث وراء شكر المشاركين على مشاركاتهم السابقة والحالية والمستقبلية!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مبروك عليكى يا جيهان موضوعك وصل لجريدة مصر اليوم*

*«إنت لسه بتحب مصر؟»*

*كتب* نشوي الحوفي ١١/٨/٢٠٠٨*أيهما يسكن الآخر ويعيش فيه، الوطن أم الناس؟ أيهما يمنح الآخر الوجود والديمومة والحياة، وهل يجوز للإنسان أن يرفض علاقته بوطنه في حال تخلي عنه هذا الوطن، أو أهمله، أو قسا عليه؟ أسئلة باتت تتردد بشكل أو بآخر علي ألسنة المصريين مع اختلاف أعمارهم ومستوياتهم، ويزيد الكبار والشيوخ علي ما مضي أسئلة أخري: أين مصر التي عرفناها في الماضي.. وأين وجهها الصبوح؟ ونطرح نحن التساؤل رغم قسوته بمزيد من الوضوح لكل المصريين: «إنت لسه بتحب مصر؟».*
في البداية لابد من توضيح حقيقة عبارة رددناها علي مدار السنين بعدما انطلقت حروفها علي لسان الزعيم المصري الراحل مصطفي كامل في إحدي خطبه الشهيرة التي ألقاها مردداً: «لو لم أكن مصرياً لوددت أن أكون مصرياً»، وهي عبارة مازالت تتردد بيننا ولو علي استحياء.
أما حقيقتها فجاءت في كتاب الراحل مصطفي أمين «من واحد لعشرة»، الذي نشر فيه نص رسالة كان قد كتبها الزعيم المصري مصطفي كامل لصديق كفاحه الزعيم محمد فريد، شرح له فيها سبب إطلاقه تلك العبارة، مؤكداً أنه ما قالها إلا ليلهب حماسة الجماهير التي وصفها بالخمول، وبحاجتها بين الحين والآخر لمن يخرجها من سباتها حتي تنهض للمطالبة بحقوقها. 
الطريف أنه يمكنك عند البحث علي شبكة الإنترنت عن تلك العبارة، العثور علي تعليقات ساخرة من شباب يختلفون في الثقافة والمستوي الاجتماعي يربطون بينها وبين جنسيات أخري عند وقوع أي حادثة تبين مدي الفارق بين حقوق الإنسان في مصر وحقوقه في أي بلد آخر، فعندما استقالت وزيرة الدفاع اليابانية يوريكو كويكي من منصبها بعد اكتشافها تلقي موظف في وزارتها أدوات لعبة الجولف كنوع من الرشوة، جاءت التعليقات لتستبدل الجنسية في العبارة علي النحو التالي: «لو لم أكن مصرياً لوددت أن أكون يابانياً»، وعندما قررت أستراليا منع تصدير الخراف لمصر لعدم احترام الأخيرة قواعد الرحمة مع الحيوان، جاءت التعليقات أكثر سخونة علي نحو: «لو لم أكن مصرياً لوددت أن أكون خروفاً!!» وهكذا.
الرغبة في استبدال الجنسية لم تدل عليها التعليقات علي الإنترنت فقط، ولكنها جاءت عبر نتائج بحث كان قد أجراه مركز المعلومات التابع لمجلس الوزراء منذ نحو العامين، وجاء فيه أن نحو ٨٩% من المصريين يرون أن لا حل لما يواجهونه من مشكلات إلا بالهجرة إلي بلاد الله.
وهو أمر غريب علي المصريين الذين ظلوا لسنوات طويلة يحيون علي شريط الوادي الضيق رافضين حتي التوسع شرقه أو غربه حتي كاد يختنق بهم. ولولا طفرة الهجرة المصرية التي شهدتها السبعينيات لدول النفط العربية، ما هجر المصريون واديهم. 
«مصر لا شأن لها بكل ما يحدث، الناس هي التي تغيرت ولم يعودوا كما كانوا في الماضي، فيه إنسان ما يحبش مصر؟» هكذا بدأت أبلة فضيلة توفيق حديثها دامعة العينين من هول السؤال والمعلومات، وتابعت: «تريدون جميعكم الهجرة ومن يبقي لمصر؟ من يعمرها ويغير ليلها بنهار، أقول هذا وابنتي الوحيدة ريم قد هاجرت لكندا منذ عدة سنوات ووجه خلافي معها الآن أنها تطلب مني بإصرار الهجرة أنا الأخري إلي كندا، وفي كل مرة تطلب مني الهجرة تسألني: «من لك يا أمي عندك بعد وفاة بابا؟» فأقول لها: لي مصر.
وهذا ليس لأنني كبرت في السن ولي أصدقائي وأقاربي وشوارع بلدي التي أعشقها بما فيها من زحام ومشاكل، ولكنني وفي الخمسينيات تعرضت لمشكلة شخصية كادت تؤثر علي حياتي المهنية، فقررت السفر والهجرة لدي شقيقتي يسر التي كانت قد هاجرت إلي إيطاليا بعد ابتعاثها هناك، والتحقت بالعمل في القسم العربي بإذاعة روما.
ولكنني وبعد ستة أشهر اشتقت لمصر وجاء علي بالي أن أسأل شقيقتي عما ستفعله لو مت في روما، فقالت لي إنها ستدفنني في إيطاليا، لأن تكلفة الشحن لمصر عالية. هالتني الإجابة وخفت أن أموت فأدفن بعيداً عن بلدي فقررت الرجوع مهما كلفني الأمر، لأنني ببساطة أعشق ذلك البلد، ورغم ذلك لا أنكر حزني، لأنني لم أعد أري وجه مصر الذي كان في الماضي، بجمالها وخلق شعبها، ببساطتها وثقافتها، وريادتها ونظرة العالم لها». 
وتنهي أبلة فضيلة حديثها معنا مؤكدة أن شباب هذه الأيام لا يعرفون مصر الحقيقية، لأن آباءهم نسوا أن يحدثوهم عن بلادهم وتاريخها وعراقتها. وهو تفسير قد يكون صحيحاً إلي حد ما فعلي سبيل المثال، ورغم تعداد المصريين الذي قارب الثمانين مليونا، لا يعرف الكثيرون منهم معني كلمة مصر، الاسم الذي تحمله بلادهم.
فمصر يا سادة اسم مشتق من اللغات السامية يعني البلد أو البسيطة الممتدة أو المكنونة، وقد أطلقه عليها العرب من شبه الجزيرة، أما اسمها العبري المذكور في التوراة فكان «مصريم»، وكان «كمت» هو اسمها في اللغة المصرية القديمة، وكان يعني الأرض السوداء كناية عن طمي وادي النيل الأسمر، بينما يأتي اسمها في اللغات الأجنبية مشتقاً من اللاتينية وكان «إجيبتوس».
محمد إبراهيم، طالب نجح في امتحانات الثانوية العامة الأخيرة بمجموع ٨٥ %، بادر بسؤالنا حينما هممنا بالحديث معه: «القصة ليست فيما إذا كنت أحب مصر أم لا، السؤال الأهم هل مصر تحبني، هل تؤمن بوجودي وحقي في الحياة؟ أعتقد أنه لا يوجد مصري لا يعشق تراب هذا البلد، وفي أقاربي من هاجر أوسافر وابتعد عنها رغماً عنه بعد أن ضاقت به سبل الحياة في وطنه، ودائما ما يعبرون عن شوقهم لها.
ولكن عندما تتبلور كل أحلامي في عبور حاجز الثانوية العامة وأحشد لها أنا وأهلي كل طاقاتنا، وفي النهاية أحصل علي مجموع يدفعني دفعاً نحو الجامعات الخاصة، أو الالتحاق بدراسة لا علاقة لي بها لأتخرج باحثاً لي عن مكان يضمني الي جوار غيري علي مقاهي القاهرة، ويضيع مني حلم الزواج وإثبات الذات وإنجاب الأبناء وغيرها من الأمور، في الوقت الذي أري فيه غيري يصنع الملايين بلا أي ضوابط، وإن أخطأ فهو قادر بعلاقاته علي تجنب العقاب، وإن أراد لبن العصفور يحصل عليه في اللحظة والتو. فساعتها لن أحب الوطن الذي تتحدثون عنه ولا وجودي به وسأتمني لو كان بقدرتي الرحيل عنه بحثا عن مستقبل أفضل حتي لو تخليت عن جنسيتي».
الوطن في تعريف علم السياسة هو مساحة من الأرض التي يرتبط بها شعب من الشعوب ارتباطا تاريخيا طويلا، كما يعرف بأنه المنطقة التي تتولد فيها الهوية الوطنية للشعب، ويعكس هذا تعريف الوطن في الإنجليزية، فهو يعني في الإنجليزية «HOMELAND» أي أرض البيت.
كما يطلق عليه «FATHERLAND»، وفي مصر ترتبط علاقة المصري بوطنه بالجنسية المصرية التي تحددها ثلاث علاقات هي «علاقة الدم»، و«محل الميلاد»، و«الولاء للوطن»، وأي قصور في أي من هذه العناصر الثلاثة يسقط الجنسية المصرية عن صاحبها كما يقول فقهاء القانون. 
«قالولي بتحب مصر؟ فقلت مش عارف. المعني كعبة وأنا بوفد الحروف طايف. وألف مغزل قصايد في الإيدين لافف. قالولي بتحب مصر؟ فقلت مش عارف. أنا لما أشوف مصر ع الصفحة بكون خايف، ما يجيش في بالي هرم ما يجيش في بالي نيل، ما يجيش في بالي غيطان خضرا وشمس أصيل، ولا جذوع فلاحين لو يعدلوها تميل، حكم الليالي ياخدهم في الحصاد محاصيل، بيلبسوهم فراعنة ساعة التمثيل، وساعة الجد فيه سخرة وإسماعيل، ما يجيش في بالي عرابي ونظرته في الخيل، وسعد باشا وفريد وبقية التماثيل، ولا أم كلثوم في خمسانها ولا المنديل، الصبح في التاكسي صوتها مبوظه التسجيل، ما يجيش في بالي العبور وسفارة إسرائيل، ولا الحضارة اللي واجعة دماغنا جيل ورا جيل، قالولي بتحب مصر أخدني صمت طويل، وجت في بالي ابتسامة وانتهت بعويل».
تلك كانت بعضاً من أبيات قصيدة طويلة للشاعر الشاب تميم البرغوثي الذي أطلق كلماته في العام ٢٠٠٣ عندما أجبرته ظروفه لمغادرة مصر.. قال لي تميم البرغوثي: «أبي فلسطيني هو الشاعر مريد البرغوثي وأمي أديبة هي دكتورة رضوي عاشور، نشأت طيلة حياتي في مصر التي لم أعرف غيرها وطناً، ولكنني رغم مصرية أمي لم يمنحوني الجنسية، وتذكروا عند مشاركتي في مظاهرة بالجامعة الأمريكية عام ٢٠٠٣ عقب احتلال العراق أنني فلسطيني لا يحمل الجنسية المصرية، فكان قرار ترحيلي بعيداً عن أمي وأبي ووطني الذي لم أعرف غيره وطناً ولولا قصيدتي التي كتبتها عقب ترحيلي ومساندة جمعيات حقوق الإنسان ما كانت عودتي المشروطة بعدم ممارسة أي عمل سياسي».
يذكر أن قصيدة تميم حققت أعلي معدلات قراءة وانتشار علي الإنترنت قبل طبعها في كتاب، حيث يري الكثيرون أنها باتت تعبر عن حال ملايين المصريين الذين باتوا حائرين لا يعرفون للسؤال إجابة حتي من بين العجائز الذين من المفترض أن نوفر لهم في شيخوختهم بعض الراحة.
كالسيدة سعاد وكيلة الوزارة التي خرجت علي المعاش منذ عامين، وقد أدت رسالتها مع أبنائها الثلاثة وزوجتهم بعد وفاة زوجها، ولكنها قالت لنا: «لو كان بيدي لهاجرت لبلد آخر يرحم شيخوختي ويقدر عطائي له طيلة سنوات حياتي». أما سبب رغبة تلك الأم فهو أن معاشها لا يزيد علي ١٥٠٠ حنيه في الشهر تنفق منه أكثر من نصفه علي علاجها حيث تعالج من أمراض مزمنة، وتجد عجزاً في تدبير باقي نفقاتها في ظل الغلاء الفاحش ببقية المعاش، كما تجد حرجاً من سؤال أبنائها المساعدة وهي تري ظروف حياتهم الصعبة. ورغم شكوي السيدة سعاد، إلا أن حالها يبقي أفضل بكثير من أسر باتت تعيش في قلب القاهرة في مناطق يطلقون عليها العشوائيات تفتقر لأدني مظاهر الآدمية. 
شيماء من بين سكان منطقة الدويقة تسكن مع أسرتها ذات الخمسة أفراد، في غرفة بإحدي البنايات التي تتشارك فيها ثلاث أسر غيرهم، عمرها لا يتجاوز الخامسة عشرة، وأحلامها لا تتجاوز حاجز إيجاد غرفة بحمام ومطبخ لها ولأسرتها بباب منفصل يمنحهم الأمان، ولكنها تشعر باستحالة هذا الحلم في ظل دخلهم الذي لا يزيد علي ١٣٠٠ جنيه في الشهر يجمعونها من عمل أبيها في ورشة للنجارة، وخدمة والدتها في المنازل.
حينما سألناها عما إذا كانت لاتزال تحب مصر، قالت لنا بسخرية لا تخلو من انكسار: «ومين مصر؟ عندما تمرض أمي لا أجد لها ثمن العلاج فأستدين من الجيران، وعندما يجوع إخوتي في المساء أخرج سائلة الناس المساعدة فأعود ببعض من أرغفة الخبز وقليل من الجبن البيضاء، ليناموا بعد أن يتقاسموا الطعام القليل، فأغفو بجوارهم وأنا أحمل هم طعام اليوم التالي مع والدتي المنهكة، يبقي فين مصر؟».
دكتور سعيد اللاوندي خبير العلاقات الدولية بالأهرام ليس حائراً في تحديد علاقته بالوطن فهو وعلي الرغم من حبه الشديد لمصر وغيرته عليها، إلا أنه يري أنها إن لم تكن ماتت فهي تحتضر. ويضيف: «مصر الآن تشهد العديد من التغيرات التي تهدد مكانتها ليس علي مستوي العالم فحسب، ولكن في نفوس أبنائها أيضاً، فالبطالة والكوارث الإنسانية التي لا يتوقف نزيف الضحايا فيها دون محاسبة مسؤول، وانعدام الثقة في الحكومة، كلها أمور تزيد من حالة الإحباط لدي المصريين الذين يشعرون باليأس في التغيير وتحسين أحوالهم، فباتوا يحلمون بالشاطئ الآخر حتي لو كان العبور اليه يكلف الغالي والرخيص. 
أضف إلي هذا تراجع دور مصر علي المستوي السياسي والعلاقات الدولية وقيام دول صغيرة بأدوار كانت تؤديها القاهرة فيما مضي وغياب الريادة التي كانت تتصف بها مصر في العالم العربي وكلها انكسارات أصابت المواطن المصري في مقتل ففقد الانتماء، فمصر التي نعرفها تغيرت ملامحها وقسماتها وباتت وطناً ممسوخاً، بعد أن فقدنا مشاعرنا تجاهه. ولن أعلن جديداً إن قلت إنني أفتقد في مصر التي نشأت بها الصدق وبكارة المشاعر والمواقف المتلألئة وتكافؤ الفرص والعدالة».
كثيرون من مثقفي عصرنا الذي نحياه باتوا يعبرون بين الحين والآخر عن اشتياقهم لصورة مصر التي عاشوها في الماضي كما فعل الشاعر فاروق جويدة، حينما قال شاعراً: «كم عشت أسأل أين وجه بلادي؟ أين النخيل، وأين دفء الوادي؟ وصرخت والكلمات تهرب من فمي، هذي بلاد لم تعد كبلادي»، إلا أن البعض ومنهم دكتور قدري حفني أستاذ علم الاجتماع السياسي يري أن الرغبة المتزايدة في الهجرة لا تعني أن مصر غابت من نفوس المصريين أو ضاعت منهم والدليل أن الصين التي باتت تهدد عرش اقتصاد الدول الصناعية الكبري، يجوب مواطنوها العالم ليبيعوا منتجاتها التي يحملونها علي أكتافهم، فهل الصينيون يفتقدون الشعور بالانتماء؟ بالطبع لا، ولكننا نحيا زمن العولمة التي بات العالم فيه قرية واحدة متصلة ببعضها البعض.
الأمر الآخر ومع تقديري للانتقادات التي يوجهها المصريون لوطنهم سواء عبر الإنترنت أو المظاهرات التي يشاركون بها، فالمؤكد أنهم لو لم يكونوا عاشقين لوطنهم ما انتقدوه، أنا أنقد الشيء عندما أحبه وأتمني تغييره. فالانتماء لا يعبر عنه فقط عبارات الغزل والعشق، ولكن المظاهرات أيضاً نوع من التعبير عن الارتباط بالوطن. 
وكلنا يذكر مظاهرات الشباب التي اجتاحت باريس والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام ١٩٦٨، بسبب سوء أحوال التعليم في تلك البلدان وعدم قدرته علي منح الطلاب المواصفات المطلوبة في سوق العمل، فثار الشباب مطالباً حكوماته بتطوير التعليم الذي يمنحهم القدرة علي إيجاد وظائف مناسبة بعد التخرج.
وهنا يأتي دور وسائل الإعلام التي تتناسي دورها في توعية المواطن بدوره في حل الأزمات والمشكلات التي يواجهها، لأنها تركز فقط علي تسليط الضوء علي الكوارث والسلبيات. نشكو اتساخ الشوارع ولا نعلم أطفالنا النظافة، نعاني ازدحام الطرق بالساعات ولا نحترم قوانين المرور، نحن الآخرين بحاجة لإعادة هيكلة وتنظيم».
تردي الحالة الإقتصادية بين نسبة عالية من المصريين ليس السبب الوحيد في ملف حب مصر، فهناك العديد من الأسباب كما يقول دكتور خليل فاضل استشاري الطب النفسي الذي انتهي من تأليف كتاب حمل عنوان «أوجاع المصريين»، والذي يرصد فيه تراجع أخلاق الشعب المصري ومعاناته، مؤكداً عبر صفحات الكتاب أن السياسة المصرية الداخلية لا تنفصل عن تراجع الانتماء لدي المصريين.
موضحاً: «ما يحدث منذ سنوات أن الحكومة تعطي الناس وعوداً وردية، والناس لا تطمح إلا في ترجمة تلك الوعود والأحلام التي يسمعونها منذ عهد السادات الذي أعلن بعد انتصار أكتوبر عن بدء قدوم الرخاء والرفاهية وكل شيء وردي، انتهت الحروب منذ ٣٣ سنة وحال مصر وشعبها في تدهور مستمر، والناس لا يعنيها بيان الحكومة ولا تقرير مجلس الوزراء ولا البنك المركزي، وإنما يعنيها ترجمة الأرقام إلي حقائق، تدخل في إطار لقمة العيش، وحياة الناس وأرواحهم، تعليم أبنائهم ومستقبلهم،إحساسهم بالأمن والأمان، وتراجع حوادث الطرق وتطهير الوطن من الفساد وتحقيق تكافؤ الفرص، وذلك حتي يتمكن المصريون من التمسك بحب هذا الوطن، لا حُبه والسخط عليه في ذات الوقت، بعد أن أدمن إهدار حقوقهم وكرامتهم في كل يوم». 
الغريب أنه في أحلك لحظات الهزيمة التي مرت بها مصر كان هناك حب وولاء يسكن القلوب لهذا الوطن المكنون في الجوانح، لم تتغير مكانته ولم نبحث عن وطن آخر، لم نفكر في هجرة جماعية تبعدنا عنه، لم نحلم بوطن آخر يسكننا ونسكن فيه، خرجنا ننادي بالحرية والثأر رافضين الاستكانة وضباب الشتاء الذي خيم علينا.
نعم نحبه من روحنا ونفتديه بالعزيز الأكرم، ولكن هل يمكن أن يعيش حب من طرف واحد إلي الأبد؟. 
*طالع المزيد* صدفة أم كيل فائض..«وجع المصريين» و«أوجاع مصرية» كتابان صدرا في توقيت واحد لرصد آلام الوطن والمواطن


 *عدد التعليقات [67]* *مصر هي امي**تعليق*ابو حمزة 
أقرأ بقية التعليقات فى جريدة المصرى اليوم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ...
> اسمحولي بالمداخلة البسيطة دي معاكم 
> رغم اني لم ارى جميع الاراء 
> ولكن لي كلمة واتمنى ان تقبلوها بينكم 
> ....
> ...
> النظرية مش في ان الشباب بينكر خير بلدو عليه او ان الشباب اثقلته هموم (البطالة والفقر والسلطوية والرشوة واي مبدأ ممكن يكون حائل بين الشباب وبين وصولهم لاهدافهم واحلامهم)
> النظرية ان اي شاب مصري واي انسان مصري مهما كانت مشاكلو ومهما كانت خطوات قدره اللي من الصعب جدا تتوافق من شخص للتاني 
> ...


أخى العزيز .... بهاء عجمى
حسيت وانت بتتكلم أنك حقيقى بتفضفض وحقيقى كلامك جميل وفعلاً بيحمل معانى عميقة وقوية وأروع جزء فى كلامك هو الجزء الاخير وهو دة اللى أنا مؤمنة بيه فعلا وخصوصاً لما قولت إن عصر المعجزات مانتهاش وهو بالفعل مانتهاش طول ماعندنا العزيمة والإرادة والرغبة فى التغيير وأهم من دة كله حبنا لبلدنا اللى مش لازم أبداً ننكره أو نفلسفه ونقول مافيش حاجة إسمها إنتماء أو حتى وطن لاء لازم نبص لبلدنا بصورة أحسن من كدة لازم مانفقدش الامل لأنه ياما مرت علينا محن وقمنا منها وكنا أقوى وأكثر إيمان بنفسنا وبوطنا ... قد أيه حبنا لبلدنا رائع والأروع منه إننا نحول الحب دة لشئ إيجابى وبناء يفيدنا ويفيد أولادنا ويفيد بلدنا فى النهاية ...
سعيدة جداً بمداخلتك وبكلامك اللى خارج من القلب عشان كدة وصل للقلب ... لك منى خالص التحيات والتقدير أخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الأخت الرقيقه جيهان*
> 
> *أسمحى لى ان أهنئك على موضوعك القيم حقيقى ممتاز* 
> *ان تثيرى داخلنا مشاعر الوطنيه المكبوته رغم كل المعاناة التى عانيناها* 
> *الا واننا ما زلنا نحب هذه الأرض وهذا الوطن حتى وان تعثر وجود أسباب* 
> *اسمحى لى أن أنضم معكِ ومع أستاذ اسكندرانى بمجموعة المحبين لمصر* 
> *فأنتى لست وحدك بل هناك الكتير معك يحبون هذة الأرض الطيبة ومعجونين بسمارها* 
> *وخيرها واشكرك مرة أخرى لإدارتك الرشيده للحوار والمناقشة وتمنياتى لكِ بالتوفيق* 
> *وأحب ان أحى أخى أسكندرانى على ردوده الرائعه التى تعبر دايما عن وطنيته الأصيله* 
> ...


أخى العزيز ....أمير المطر
أولا شرفت وسعدت جداً بمداخلتك الرقيقة والجميلة فى الموضوع وأهلاً ومرحباً بك فى فريق المحبين لهذا الوطن والداعين لحبه أيضاً ... واسمح لى أن انتهز هذه الفرصة وأكرر شكرى لأخى العزيز اسكندرانى على تواجده الرائع ومشاركاته الأكثر من رائعة والتى أضفت الكثير والكثير على الموضوع ... تحياتى لك أخى العزيز أمير المطروتقديرى وإعجابى بمشاعرك الرائعة تجاة وطنك وبلدك
ودمت أخى بكل الخير
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الموضوع عجبنى جدا يا جيهان* 
> 
> *ممكن أشارك لكن طبعا مش بالطريقه الممتازة اللى شوفتها من كل المشاركين*
> *انا مش هاقولك ايه اديتنى مصر لانى معيشتش فيها كتير من عمرى لسه رغم انى مصرية*
> *قضيت معظم سنين عمرى ببلد آخر بس كنت باشوف قلق والدتى وأبى كل يوم* 
> *وكلامهم انهم بيحبوا مصر ونفسهم يرجعوا تانى ويعيشوا فيها ويحسوا الامان*
> *ووقتها كنت صغيرة قوى ومش فاهمة اى امان اللى بيتكلموا عنه*
> *وبعديت حصل لى موقف بالمدرسة خلانى اعرف يعنى ايه مصر كنت بالصف الراابع*
> *وكان مجموعى بامتحانات الشهر يجعلنى الاولى وبعد ما فرحت وبلغتهم فى البيت*
> ...


الجميلة .... نوفا
مشاركتك رغم بساطتها وتلقائيتها إلا إنها أسعدتنى جداً وفعلاً الإنسان فى بلده مهما كان تعبان وعنده ظروف قاسية إلا إنه فى الاول والآخر مواطن درجة أولى ( صاحب مكان) مش ضيف أو وافد ممكن( يفنشوه)فى أى وقت وحقوقه دايماً بتيجى بعد حقوق المواطن صاحب البلد ...!!! :Sad:  حقيقى عندنا مشاكل كتير ومزمنة كمان بس لازم نحاول نحلها بنفسنا عشان دى بلدنا وملزمة مننا مش من حد تانى ... نوفا سعيدة جدااااا بيكى يا حبيبتى وحقيقى مشاركتك أسعدتنى .... خالص حبى وتقديرى

----------


## nawras56

أختى  الفاضله جيهان .....اتمنى ان تسمحى لى بالمداخله ....نعم انا لست من بلدى الثانى مصر ....ويعلم الله عشقى لهذا البلد والوطن العريق ........احبه حبا لا حدود له .....ولدت وتعلمت وتربيت على ايادى مصريه منذ مولدى الى اكمال تعليمى .....لذلك احب مصر .....فاسمحى لى ان اشترك معكم فى الحديث.....غاليتى الوطن غالى.....الوطن روح.....ونفس.......الوطن لا يقاس بما اعطى وبما نأخذ منه....تراب الوطن غالى .....غاليتى خرجت من وطنى فتره  فى ظروف اضطراريه عصيبه .....راح وطنى منى فى لحظات.......لا تعلمين ما مررت به من ضياع نفسى انا وعائلتى .....مع انى اتجهت لبلد قريب من بلدى ولنا اهل هناك وبيت........حبيبتى صدقينى ....لم تكن السماء سمائى ....ولا الهواء هوائى.....حبيبتى حتى الشمس التى كانت تشرق هناك لم تكن شمسى .....آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه على الوطن لا يشعر بقيمته الا من عانى فقدانه ........حبيبتى تمنيت ان اعود وافترش ترابها .....حتى لو لم يكن لى سكن .....حتى لو كان الناس فيها ظالمين .......اعود الي ارضها حتى لو على صحرائها وغبارها وحرها....آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه حبيبتى على الوطن ......لا يجب ان ندخل الوطن فى مشاكل الوطن ....فالمشاكل من صنع يد البشر .....من يشكى الوطن لم يشعر بالاختناق  والحزن العميق عند فراقه ......نذرت النذور ...وسجدت على التراب عند العوده.........نعم  قد لا تكون الظروف فى مصر مثل بلدى من حيث الناحيه الاقتصاديه والصعوبات التى تقابل شبابكم .....نعم عزيزتى عندى علم كبير بالظروف التى تمرون بها ......لكن  الوطن اكسجين......الروح التى تدب فى اجسادنا .....حتى محمد نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم بكى حين غادر مكه مضطرا.....الوطن نعمل من اجله ....نتحمل صعوبات الظروف نلوم الناس لكن لا نلوم الوطن....لا نلوم الارض .....وانتم النيل .....الحضاره.....الخيرات......ارض الانبياء .....مصر فى القرآن.......الوطن غالى .....الوطن غالى......نغادره من اجل طلب العيش لكن نعود له لانه الملجأ والقرار والامان.......غاليتى اسفه على الاطاله ولكنى تمنيت الا يتكلم احد على مصر  مهما كانت الظروف فهى امنا كلنا ......تحيتى اليك حبيبتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> غاليتى اسفه على الاطاله ولكنى تمنيت الا يتكلم احد على مصر مهما كانت الظروف فهى امنا كلنا ......تحيتى اليك حبيبتى


**
*هل مصر هى أم الدنيا*
*كما يقولون*
*هل هذا يعنى حقا*
*كل الناس فى هذه الدنيا*
*يعنى مصر أم كل الأمريكان وأم كل الإنجليز*
*وأم كل العرب وكل الترك وكل الصينييين*
*بمناسبة بكين 2008*
*وإذا كانت مصر أم الدنيا حقيقة*
*فمن هو أبو الدنيا*
*يا ناس ياهوووو مصر*
*جزء من هذه الدنيا*
*الله سخر أرضها ونيلها*
*لسكنى المصريين*
*كما سخر الله العراق بأرضه ونهريه*
*لسكنى العراقيين*
*فأنتى يا أختاه من الكويت*
*تحبين أرض مصر لأسباب يعلمها الجميع*
*ولكن للأسف تكرهين أرض العراق*
*لأسباب أيضا يعلمها الجميع*
*رغم الأرض هنا هى الأرض هناك*
*والماء فى النيل*
*هو الماء فى دجلة والفرات*
*ثم تقولين إلا مصر*
*وبالأمس القريب قالوا*
*إلا رسول الله*
*وهذا لا جدال فيه*
*لكن المنافقين فى مصر*
*يقولون إلا مبارك*
*أما آن الأوان*
*لنطهر نفوسنا*
*من عبوديتنا لأوطاننا*
*الضيقة*
*وعبوديتنا لحكامنا*
*الذين أساءوا لأوطاننا*
*وطنى الذى أحلم به*
*وطن واسع لا حدود تقسمه*
*وتقطع أوصاله*
*وطنى هو*
*الولايات المتحدة العربية*
*برئيس واحد*
*وشعب واحد*
*فهل تقبلين هذا الوطن*
*أختاه من ولاية الكويت*

*توقيع*
*أخوك* 
*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*
*ولاية مصر - الولايات المتحدة العربية*
 :f2:

----------


## nawras56

أخى الفاضل المهندس جمال الشربينى......لم اكره ارض العراق....واعلم انى من أصل عراقى....واخوالى فى العراق .....ولى اعمام بالعراق.....بيننا وبين العراق انساب وأرحام.....هى السياسة سيدى التى فرقت بين الشعوب ...................حبى لمصر وفاءا لقابلتى....حبى لمصر لمعلماتى واساتذتى فى كل مراحل تعليمى..............................اعتبر مصر اما لنا لأنها منذ وعينا على الدنيا وهى لها القياده للوطن العربى....اتحدث وانا لا دخل لى فى سياسه ......فى الحقيقة سيدى لم اتوقع  هذه الكلمات........نحن شعوب تجمعنا العروبه والدين وعلاقات النسب .....

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> **
> *هل مصر هى أم الدنيا*
> *كما يقولون*
> *هل هذا يعنى حقا*
> *كل الناس فى هذه الدنيا*
> *يعنى مصر أم كل الأمريكان وأم كل الإنجليز*
> *وأم كل العرب وكل الترك وكل الصينييين*
> *بمناسبة بكين 2008*
> *وإذا كانت مصر أم الدنيا حقيقة*
> ...


 ::p:  :f2:  ::p: 
لقد فهمت انك تحب مصر يادكتور وانك تريد لها الخير وانك من انصار التغير من فوق من الرئاسة
وانك تبث فينا الكرة والبغض للرئيس مبارك وعائلته وللنظام كله من اجل مصر اللي هي لا أم الدنيا ولا حاجة.... واننا لابد ان  نختار للبلد دي في عصر التكتل والعولمة زعيم مهندس يهندسها من اسكندرية
لغاية دارفور .....
عاشت مصر أم الدونيا والسودان ابو الدونيا 
والاحفاد الامريكان بولا يتها 52
عاش اليهود احرار في زمن الاسمنت والخرصانة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أختى الفاضله جيهان .....اتمنى ان تسمحى لى بالمداخله ....نعم انا لست من بلدى الثانى مصر ....ويعلم الله عشقى لهذا البلد والوطن العريق ........احبه حبا لا حدود له .....ولدت وتعلمت وتربيت على ايادى مصريه منذ مولدى الى اكمال تعليمى .....لذلك احب مصر .....فاسمحى لى ان اشترك معكم فى الحديث.....غاليتى الوطن غالى.....الوطن روح.....ونفس.......الوطن لا يقاس بما اعطى وبما نأخذ منه....تراب الوطن غالى .....غاليتى خرجت من وطنى فتره فى ظروف اضطراريه عصيبه .....راح وطنى منى فى لحظات.......لا تعلمين ما مررت به من ضياع نفسى انا وعائلتى .....مع انى اتجهت لبلد قريب من بلدى ولنا اهل هناك وبيت........حبيبتى صدقينى ....لم تكن السماء سمائى ....ولا الهواء هوائى.....حبيبتى حتى الشمس التى كانت تشرق هناك لم تكن شمسى .....آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه على الوطن لا يشعر بقيمته الا من عانى فقدانه ........حبيبتى تمنيت ان اعود وافترش ترابها .....حتى لو لم يكن لى سكن .....حتى لو كان الناس فيها ظالمين .......اعود الي ارضها حتى لو على صحرائها وغبارها وحرها....آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه حبيبتى على الوطن ......لا يجب ان ندخل الوطن فى مشاكل الوطن ....فالمشاكل من صنع يد البشر .....من يشكى الوطن لم يشعر بالاختناق والحزن العميق عند فراقه ......نذرت النذور ...وسجدت على التراب عند العوده.........نعم قد لا تكون الظروف فى مصر مثل بلدى من حيث الناحيه الاقتصاديه والصعوبات التى تقابل شبابكم .....نعم عزيزتى عندى علم كبير بالظروف التى تمرون بها ......لكن الوطن اكسجين......الروح التى تدب فى اجسادنا .....حتى محمد نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم بكى حين غادر مكه مضطرا.....الوطن نعمل من اجله ....نتحمل صعوبات الظروف نلوم الناس لكن لا نلوم الوطن....لا نلوم الارض .....وانتم النيل .....الحضاره.....الخيرات......ارض الانبياء .....مصر فى القرآن.......الوطن غالى .....الوطن غالى......نغادره من اجل طلب العيش لكن نعود له لانه الملجأ والقرار والامان.......غاليتى اسفه على الاطاله ولكنى تمنيت الا يتكلم احد على مصر مهما كانت الظروف فهى امنا كلنا ......تحيتى اليك حبيبتى


أختى الرقيقة جداااا.... نورس 
كم أسعدتنى مشاركتك تلك وأيقظت بداخلى شجون وأوجاع كثيرة صدقينى مشاعرك تلك نحو مصر وأنتِ (عفواً) غير مصرية أفتقدها فى قلوب كثير من أبناء هذا البلد العظيم ...إننى أرى حولى شباب فقدوا كل عاطفة تربطهم بهذا الوطن أصبحو لا يروا غير مطالبهم وإحتياجاتهم الغير ملباه ...أصبحوا لا يروا غير القبح فى كل ما يتعلق بهذا الوطن نسوا أن هذا الوطن هم المسئولين عنه وعن تغييره ...الوطن ليس مجرد حاكم فاسد يحكم فكم من الحكام الفاسدين حكموا فى بلاد العالم وليس فى مصر فقط ولكن كم بلد من هذه البلاد التى أبتليت بهؤلاء الحكام تنكر لها أبنائها وتخلوا عنها وأتهموها بكل ما هو دنئ ومدنس لقد بلغ بهم التطاول أن يتهموها فى أعراض نسائها( ويتهموهم بالدلع والخلاعة )والتى هى أعراضهم فى الواقع إلى هذه الدرجة هانت وهان حبها على أبنائها ....!!!!!
صدقينى يا أختى الحديث مرير مرير وحقاً لقد أتعبنى هذا النقاش نفسياً جداً من كثرة ما قرأت من آراء سوداوية ومتشائمة فى هذا الوطن وفى مستقبله ... ولكن ويعلم الله كم أسعدتنى مداخلتك الرائعة تلك فمرحباً بكِ أختى فى بلدك الثانى مصر التى كانت وستظل قبلة كل العرب بل كل العالم رغم قتامة وبشاعة الصورة التى نحيا بداخلها الان ... كل الشكر لكِ أختى

----------

